# Toolpost mini drill



## bucketboy (Mar 10, 2011)

Made this toolpost mini drill attachment for my lathe. Drill was £23 from maplins inc 170 piece drill set 







Bb


----------



## TroyO (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice! I have been thinking something along those lines would be handy. 

If you add a way to index your spindle I would think it could be used for bolt circles and maybe even some light milling operations to cut keyways or slots along the sides of cylinders too.

Well done! I will be interested to see what uses you find for it.


----------



## bucketboy (Mar 11, 2011)

I've got a index and clamp, I drilled 24 holes around chuck back plate, then made an arm with a pin location 






I have been making vented baffles for gun silencers, works a treat, by milling holes at an angle in the baffles using the compond slide I can direct gas flow to dead spots in silencer cambers.

Bb


----------



## Bernd (Mar 11, 2011)

Hope the alphabet soup guys aren't reading your last sentence.

They might be knocking at your door making that public. ;D

Ofcourse it depends on what country your in too.

Bernd


----------



## bucketboy (Mar 12, 2011)

Good point  but I am OK on this one, I live in the UK. Despite our extremely tight gun laws, sound moderators are legal and l can make them for my own use or I can modify existing ones, I can't make and sell them by way of a trade, as all new moderators have to be sold through a registered firearms dealer.

Bb


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice setup for that tool. There is a company here in the States selling a similar holder for Dremel tools. I like your adaptation better as it holds the thing more toward the center instead of at the nose like the one offered for the Dremel.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 13, 2011)

I have been known to put the dremel flex shaft in the tool holder. 
Tin


----------



## kcmillin (Mar 13, 2011)

Very Nice. That would be great for drilling those extremely tiny holes for carburetor jets.

Kel


----------

